# TTC #1 - Implantation Bleeding???



## Ava503

Hi All:

I am new to this forum and look forward to meeting you. I have been reading a lot of posts on here, so I thought it was time to join this forum. :flower:

My husband and I are trying to conceive our first child. My periods are pretty regular - every 27-28 days and last about three days. My last period began on April 23/24. 

On May 7, I began getting EXTREMELY bloated, even on an empty stomach. It got worse as the day wore on. That night I had stomach cramps.

The next day I again was extremely bloated and head short, fleeting headaches.

The next day I had light brown/pink discharge when I wiped (sorry if TMI). 

The spotting got a little darker and slightly heavier. It really only happens when I wipe though. The spotting is still happening today, but it is very, very light pink.

I woke up yesterday with pain in what felt like my right ovary. I have had pain in my lower abdomen and twinges in my right side. My breasts were sore on the outside near my armpits, but today they are no longer sore.

I have been tired, hungry and moody to boot.

I am hoping this is my month. I know it seems early for implantation bleeding, but I never have had a second period within a couple weeks. My next period was due to begin on May 21/22.

Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## juhnayrae

Hi and welcome! I never had any implantation bleeding - I just got a very strange, weird tingly feeling when it was happening. I was suspicious it was implantation and took a test 2 days later - sure enough I got my bfp!

Every woman and every body is different though, test in a few days and see! Good luck :flower:


----------



## Ava503

Thanks for the response, Juhnayrae! I am trying to wait until closer to the date I am supposed to get my period to test. The TWW is always terrible.


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## dizzy65

welcome to bnb


----------



## juhnayrae

It is, it's the worst! Stick in there


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## prayn4twins

Juhnarae-

How many days after o did you test to get your BFP? Im 1 day and ready to jump out of my skin. :baby:


----------



## Zebra2023

Welcome to BnB :wave:


----------



## juhnayrae

prayn4twins said:


> Juhnarae-
> 
> How many days after o did you test to get your BFP? Im 1 day and ready to jump out of my skin. :baby:

I was 9dpo when I took my first test. I used an internet cheapie and threw it away as I didn't see anything on it. I went to work and after I got home I had the sudden urge to take a second look at it (which I know you're NOT supposed to do! Totally a poas sin!) and sure enough I saw the faintest, and I mean FAINTEST line. I compared it to an unused one and sure enough there was something, so I took another and the same thing, a super faint line. 

I tested again the next morning (10dpo) and got an even darker line. That's when I busted out the FRER and got a line and then I used a clear blue digi and got a "Pregnant"

So I consider 9dpo as my bfp, people say it's too early but it's definitely not! The two week wait though is the worst...I thought I was going to go insane!


----------



## prayn4twins

Congrats on the BFP!!! I think I'll start at 9dpo too then:winkwink: I don't want to test too ealry bc I don't want to wait my tests. But with the last 2 mc I had I waited until :af: was late then did beta hcg to confirm, but I always end up mc within a couple days after confirmation:sadangel:. I thinking the sooner I can find out the better. Thanks


----------



## lhancock90

Welcome to BnB :wave:


----------



## juhnayrae

prayn4twins said:


> Congrats on the BFP!!! I think I'll start at 9dpo too then:winkwink: I don't want to test too ealry bc I don't want to wait my tests. But with the last 2 mc I had I waited until :af: was late then did beta hcg to confirm, but I always end up mc within a couple days after confirmation:sadangel:. I thinking the sooner I can find out the better. Thanks

I felt the same way! Of course, the sooner the better! I was telling DH though next time I won't run off to the doctor for a beta until I'm at least 14dpo. I went at 9dpo and although my beta was positive, it was so low that my doctor was concerned I was going to miscarry (because most people don't go in for a beta until after 14dpo and it doubles every day, so mine was normal for 9dpo, but he thought it was abnormal because he thought I was a few days further along if that makes sense...)

Good luck! Fingers are definitely crossed for you


----------



## prayn4twins

ava503 said:


> hi all:
> 
> I am new to this forum and look forward to meeting you. I have been reading a lot of posts on here, so i thought it was time to join this forum. :flower:
> 
> My husband and i are trying to conceive our first child. My periods are pretty regular - every 27-28 days and last about three days. My last period began on april 23/24.
> 
> On may 7, i began getting extremely bloated, even on an empty stomach. It got worse as the day wore on. That night i had stomach cramps.
> 
> The next day i again was extremely bloated and head short, fleeting headaches.
> 
> The next day i had light brown/pink discharge when i wiped (sorry if tmi).
> 
> The spotting got a little darker and slightly heavier. It really only happens when i wipe though. The spotting is still happening today, but it is very, very light pink.
> 
> I woke up yesterday with pain in what felt like my right ovary. I have had pain in my lower abdomen and twinges in my right side. My breasts were sore on the outside near my armpits, but today they are no longer sore.
> 
> I have been tired, hungry and moody to boot.
> 
> I am hoping this is my month. I know it seems early for implantation bleeding, but i never have had a second period within a couple weeks. My next period was due to begin on may 21/22.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!

any bfp yet?


----------



## Ava503

Hi Prayin4twins. I tested Sat and got a BFN. My period should've started today. If she doesn't show by next Sat, I will test again. How about you?


----------



## newbee2013

Hi, my first post so not sure on all of the short hand sorry.
I came off the pill Sept 2012 and been having 39-40 day periods since. Last month I had a little odd blood, the a couple of days later my period came but was quite light. I went to the Dr and had a blood test, came back -, had a pap too and all good. Then had ultrasound on 13/5 in case of a cyst but all looked good inside.

Now this cycle I've started charting in case something is wrong, 20/4. EW mucus on 7 & 8/5 so thought I ovulated but had another EW patch on 14/5 and my temp went up, so fertility friend said I ov on the 14/5. Started getting very very light amounts of dark brown discharge, not even any need for liner. Since then I've still been having it but has got lighter in colour. Breasts have been tender on and off, feeling pressure in lower belly. Weeing lots more but thats cause I've been drinking heaps of water. I cant lay flat on back cause it feels uncomfortable. Tender to touch on area above pubic bone. Still getting light cramps. Fertility friend says I'm still 7 days away from period. Have done a couple hpts and all -. Have Dr booked for tuesday cause I hate all this not knowing!

Sorry it's so long, just needed to get it out of my head!


----------



## prayn4twins

Ava503 said:


> Hi Prayin4twins. I tested Sat and got a BFN. My period should've started today. If she doesn't show by next Sat, I will test again. How about you?

Morning Ava
It aint ova til :witch: shows her ugly face. I :test: again this morning and got a :bfn: . I don't really know the difference between an evap line and a very very very faint + :shrug:. I think I was hoping to see a faint so bad [-o&lt; that I kept looking :shock: until I made myself see a line. I took pics but you cant see it [-X in the pic. Only if you hold it up to the light :idea: and you can barely see it then. When I was preggers last time (March) the line was a little darker and that was a couple days AFTER af as due. No :witch: yet so I'm still extremely hopeful. Im probably not going :test: again until Sat or atleast try not to :blush:. That way if I really did see a line today I should see something even if it is still faint. FX and :dust:


----------



## ukmummyoftwo

I'm new to this site too. Have two daughters, now TTC our 3rd :winkwink:. Only been trying for 2 months. Both my daughters took 5 months to conceive. :growlmad: I had the implant removed at the end of Jan. I do normally have a regular 28 day cycle. But, that went down hill after I had my youngest when I had the implant in. So my first two :af: without the implant have been irregular, but they are steadily getting back to normal :happydance:Going by a normal 28 day cycle, i am on cycle day 22, and I think I ovulated on CD 15 or 16 going by the symptoms I have had. My hubby wont let me buy ovulation tests :shrug:.

So does that make me 7dpo?? I have one test at home, but the hubby is hiding it so i dont use it and waste money :wacko:

Baby :dust: to you all from the UK xxxx


----------



## prayn4twins

juhnayrae said:


> prayn4twins said:
> 
> 
> Juhnarae-
> 
> How many days after o did you test to get your BFP? Im 1 day and ready to jump out of my skin. :baby:
> 
> I was 9dpo when I took my first test. I used an internet cheapie and threw it away as I didn't see anything on it. I went to work and after I got home I had the sudden urge to take a second look at it (which I know you're NOT supposed to do! Totally a poas sin!) and sure enough I saw the faintest, and I mean FAINTEST line. I compared it to an unused one and sure enough there was something, so I took another and the same thing, a super faint line.
> 
> I tested again the next morning (10dpo) and got an even darker line. That's when I busted out the FRER and got a line and then I used a clear blue digi and got a "Pregnant"
> 
> So I consider 9dpo as my bfp, people say it's too early but it's definitely not! The two week wait though is the worst...I thought I was going to go insane!Click to expand...

Juhnayrae- Ok so I took a hpt (frer) and I saw the faintest line ever :shock:. I'm not sure if I saw a line or if I made myself see something:shrug:. I was going to post the pic I took but you cant see ANYTHING so I figured it would be pointless. Is that how your line was? I don't want to buy the digitals because theyre waaaaaaaaayyyyyy to expensive. I kept taking it out the trash and looking at it hoping [-o&lt; the "line" would get darker....


----------



## ukmummyoftwo

prayn4twins, you should buy a bulk pack of the test strips and maybe keep one or two well known hpt(clear blue or first response..). Test in a few days with the strips, they are only cheap but very accurate, and if you get a faint line or any line to indicate a positive, use your other test to confirm. And if your are a testing addict, then you wont waste too much money doing it. this is what i want to do, i'll have to do it without the hubby knowing :)


----------



## juhnayrae

Yeah mine was so faint I thought I was making it up!! Mine was on an Internet cheapie. I knew if I took a pic there's no way it would show up on the pic. Try testing again in the morning (I know, the wait seems unbearable!!!) and it should definitely be darker by then. I took an FRER the next morning and there was a light, but very discernible line on it.

Good luck!!!! Fingers crossed for you :happydance:


----------



## prayn4twins

QUOTE=ukmummyoftwo;27510969]prayn4twins, you should buy a bulk pack of the test strips and maybe keep one or two well known hpt(clear blue or first response..). Test in a few days with the strips, they are only cheap but very accurate, and if you get a faint line or any line to indicate a positive, use your other test to confirm. And if your are a testing addict, then you wont waste too much money doing it. this is what i want to do, i'll have to do it without the hubby knowing :)[/QUOTE]

You know :laugh2: I thought about that yesterday because I saw some for $0.99 in Walmart and I was like :saywhat:. But I still got frer anyway so I know its accurate. Plus the frer detects way earlier than the cheapies and I want to know as soon as I can so I can :telephone: the doc. This is my first cycle after my 2nd mc :angel::angel:(in a row!!) :sad2:. Maybe I will get a couple cheapies and use those for the next couple days. Thanks! Af isn't due until Sat anyway. :thumbup: My dh doesn't know I test as much as I do either :winkwink:[ He would probably take my bank cards if he did:haha: so I only show him the :bfp:'s :D


----------



## prayn4twins

juhnayrae said:


> Yeah mine was so faint I thought I was making it up!! Mine was on an Internet cheapie. I knew if I took a pic there's no way it would show up on the pic. Try testing again in the morning (I know, the wait seems unbearable!!!) and it should definitely be darker by then. I took an FRER the next morning and there was a light, but very discernible line on it.
> 
> Good luck!!!! Fingers crossed for you :happydance:

:happydance: I will. I tried to wait until Sat but Im anxious right now. Poor dh, I know he thinks Im loosing it :wacko:


----------



## newbee2013

Still having very small amounts of brown cm and have cramps again. Just POAS and I'm not sure if I can really see a very very faint line or if my eyes and hopes are playing tricks on me. I'm 9dpo. My fiance is away so cant use his eyes. There is a bit of a colour pool on the side of the strip where I think I see the line. Oh my god I'm a crazy woman!


----------



## Ava503

Hi Newbie & UKMummy!!


----------



## Ava503

If I am calculating correctly, AF should have arrived Tues or Wed. She is still a no-show; however, I tested this morning and got a BFN. :-(. So confused on timing now.


----------



## bobbins88

newbee2013 said:


> Still having very small amounts of brown cm and have cramps again. Just POAS and I'm not sure if I can really see a very very faint line or if my eyes and hopes are playing tricks on me. I'm 9dpo. My fiance is away so cant use his eyes. There is a bit of a colour pool on the side of the strip where I think I see the line. Oh my god I'm a crazy woman!

hey iv done 3 hpt all cheapie ones from asda all bfn :( but the 1st and 3rd had horizontal pink lines up one side not any vertical ones do you know why it does this ?


----------



## newbee2013

Hi Ava and Bobbins. Sorry Bobbins, I really am new to all this so I dont know. I was so excited after last nights 2 very very very faint positives. When I woke up I did another 2 and they both came back negative! I dont know what is happening, so disappointed I just ate a brownie for breakfast. I just hate not knowing why all this odd stuff is happening to me. Still having dull cramps and brown tinged cm and boobs hurt!..


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------

